# saginaw bay ice conditions



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i was able to pick mmy way out into 2 ft of water of sebewaing today theres 3 inches of ice in spots and still small paockets of open water


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

you where seriousely out fishing on ice on big water today?


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

And then! And then! And then! Don't leave us hanging,any fish?


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I doubt there is ice that you can walk on yet, to windy check out the webcams

http://www.greatlakescam.com/
http://www.tawasbayweather.com/


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

If the temps hold i will be hitting the west side of the bay thursday.With this weather i'm sure there will be good shore ice.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

walleyeman2006 said:


> i was able to pick mmy way out into 2 ft of water of sebewaing today theres 3 inches of ice in spots and still small paockets of open water


Your nuts, not to be rude but I think you may be the guy that we all hear about that drowns all the time. Just a hunch.:lol:


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

there was alittle bit of ice on the saginaw river this morning around the edges.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i dont blame him a bit! throw on some waders! life jacket and go for it.. you fall thru... heres a hint stand up!! your only in 2 fow!


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

I HEARD palmer rd has ice out about a mile, maybe this weekend  .


----------



## JDHUNTER (Mar 25, 2004)

That is insane, I refuse to go out on the big water this early with pockets of open water and high winds.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

you guys are not reading all of his post.
he said only 2 feet of water. I also checked the ice from pine river south to state park.
there was ice out quite a ways in several areas.
It will probably hold a fisherman by tommorrow in the prime 1 to 2 foot depth range, wher those hungry little perch will be waiting.


----------



## mrblugil (May 2, 2002)

if ya break thru it ain't deep enough to wash your wallet ya don't need 6 in to walk on:rant:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

i wont be out there till sat but i wont go out but 2/3 fow at the most, with my waders and swim fins on


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

Great Job!!! it pry feels good to be on that ice ill hopefuly be out thursday morning or friday morning in about 3fow for thos perch!!!!!!!!:yikes: ......yes yes yes Gun Lake is completly iced over with 1/2in of ice!!!!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey you guys!!!!

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

LOL!!!!

Hey Hoffie give me a call!! I'll be out there too.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

first of all i was in a cove second i was 200 yards from my van..i will never take a chance on going through in deep water......yes i was on the ice in 2 ft of water or less........i didnt even see anything other then shiners....had i gone through i dont think i woulda even swamped my boots....ive been fishing these areas for 20+ years heck i woulda had to go out another 2 miles to get water over my head lol........... i guess i kind of have a rule of feet and inches every one inch of ice will get me out in another foot of water.....if i have to go out that far lol last few years i havent even been in more then 5 fow unless i was on a river.......one more thing here ,,,just because i consider this safe ice you may not and if you are not comfortable dont go...most the rivers are wide open yet and theres planty of bank fishing to be had yet


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i wasnt chastizing the poor guy... i was just in shock that there was walkable ice already. sorry


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Everyone Shhhhhhh.....

Anyhow, now that I got your attention, Cadillac was still wide open this afternoon but on the way home the chippewa river was partially froze over in sopts, go figure, I never understand how that works. Like in Cadillac, the canal freezes over first then the still water freezes and the canal thaws for the winter.

Anyhow, you never answered the important question, did you get any fish? Obviously you are alive and well because you posted, but did you get any fish!!


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

well i have an advantage im 5'9 160 with size 12 feet so my icemans are 14s lol i can almost walk on open water lmao:yikes: no fish only saw shiners but there were millions of them a really good sign


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL,

Now


----------

